# L1 piston gasket



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with this for L1 piston?

http://www.lfspareparts724.com/en/product/lip_seal_%C3%B8_52x40x7_mm--1186197


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Link not found . What are you after


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

portafilter group seal.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

the link: www.lfspareparts724.com/en/product/lip_seal_%C3%B8_52x40x7_mm--1186197

I am looking for piston gasket 3pcs, not the portafilter one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@mazi - check Londinium website for replacement seal kit - contains all three seals plus a portafilter seal as well as I recall.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's  the link.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're about 60p each from LF though.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Here's  the link.


Thank you The Systemic Kid. I know that I can order the set directly from Londinium for 37.20 GBP. Original gasket is 51x40x7.3

I am just asking if someone has experience with the gaskets which I found 52x40x7. I can buy them from local distributor as jeebsy said for 70p/each (in our market). But they are slightly bigger. The oter diameter is 1mm bigger than the orriginal one and I dont know anything about the material difference.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

mazi said:


> Thank you The Systemic Kid. I know that I can order the set directly from Londinium for 37.20 GBP. Original gasket is 51x40x7.3
> 
> I am just asking if someone has experience with the gaskets which I found 52x40x7. I can buy them from local distributor as jeebsy said for 70p/each (in our market). But they are slightly bigger. The oter diameter is 1mm bigger than the orriginal one and I dont know anything about the material difference.


material difference is highly likely


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mazi - recall @coffeechap mentioning Londinium releasing some new piston seals which performed to a higher standard than the current ones.

Regarding the LF seals - would want to know they perform to same standards as the ones sold by Londinium as the seals are a critical to ensuring LI works efficiently.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My experience with stuff like this is that even 1mm can be a big difference (I have drawer full of plumbing bits and o rings that don't quite fit to prove it)


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I recall reiss experimenting with some silicon based ones like cafelat portafilter gaskets... I don't know what came if it though.

I'm due a service soon so may investigate over on the londinium site.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

mazi said:


> Thank you The Systemic Kid. I know that I can order the set directly from Londinium for 37.20 GBP. Original gasket is 51x40x7.3
> 
> I am just asking if someone has experience with the gaskets which I found 52x40x7. I can buy them from local distributor as jeebsy said for 70p/each (in our market). But they are slightly bigger. The oter diameter is 1mm bigger than the orriginal one and I dont know anything about the material difference.


hey man, quote our prices by all means but can you please extend us the courtesy of meaningful comparison?

our seal kit (3 piston seals, 1 PF to group seal) is GBP13.25 plus GBP2.65 VAT for a total of GBP15.90

the rest is the carriage charge to get it to you in Slovak Rep with DHL, which is GBP17.75 (for up to 14Kg from memory) plus GBP3.55 VAT to reach your total of GBP37.20

its true, we are not cost effective for small orders, but if you add in extra items we become more competitive. with DHL our orders always arrive too, unlike Royal Snail

kind regards

reiss.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Reiss,

first of all I was always satisfied with your service and responsiveness.

It is absolutely true what you wrote.

As you can see I wrote "I can order the set directly from Londinium for" not the price is...

I am just looking for suitable alternative for the piston seals which I can buy from local distributor.

Kind regards,

Marian


----------

